# Solved: column sorting arrows in Excel



## ac11 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi, I am new to Excel and would appreciate your help as I can't locate the answer to my question in the help files. 

I want to add those grey "drop down" sorting arrows at the top of each column. So, if the column has many names in it, I want the user to be able to click on the arrow at the top of the column and select the name to sort the rows by. What is this feature called? Thanks.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Perhaps you mean Data -- Filter -- AutoFilter.

HTH,
Andy


----------



## ac11 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, that works! Thanks.


----------

